# Spring Rest vs. Drop-Away



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Both if set correctly work well.

Keep it simple rule for most are why they use launcher blade type. No moving parts to give one any promblems.
DB


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know what you mean by "limiting dry-fire risks" because NO rest can do that.....?

But to answer the other questions:

I have shot dang near every rest out there. Several different prong styles, several capture styles, several drop-a-ways, and multiple blade rests. The blades stand out for accuracy, easy tenability and overall simplicity. Sure you can get a drop rest to be very accurate but there are more moving parts, which means more chance of coming out of tune. If you cannot keep your arrow on a blade rest when you draw back than the bow is not smooth or the draw weight is too high. Period. 

I always have a blade on my tournament bows now and only use a drop rest on my hunting bow. Hope this helps.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Most any rest, properly set up, can be accurate. I like a simple drop away because it reduces the possibility of fletching touching to affect the arrow flight, and can even reduce the impact of minor shooter movement at or during the release (not that I would ever do that ;-). I agree that drop aways have more "moving parts", however I have never had a failure with mine (Cavalier/AAE Avalanche) and I have had at least 10 different bows set up with them. My brother did have a a couple issues due to user error - he had too much cord and the surplus got caught on a bolt head. On the other hand, I have witnessed numerous problems with the now popular "blade" rests. Bent blades are very common, or at least they are a common excuse when someone has a bad day. I have also seen blades get loose and even fall completely out. While some blades have no secondary spring tension, some do, so they really don't have that much less parts than a simple drop away. By simple drop away, I am referrring to those that have spring tension (usually internal) and either a draw cord or limb cord, like the AAE I use, Trophy Takers, Limb Drivers, etc. I know many people use the QAD and similar rests, and I am probably going to get a bunch of replies, but I personally do not care for drop away rests that "cock and lock" into place. I have read and heard many stories of them getting stuck in place, and I have personally fixed numerous that were set up to drop too slowly by pro shops. 

Bottom line answer to your question - both a blade and a drop away can be equally accurate if properly set up. Both have their potential down sides. Many people will promote the blades because "that's what the pros use" however I think that is a reason the average archer might ought to reconsider. Just like I cannot hit the "blade" irons used by a lot of the pro golfers, average archers may not be best served to use the blade rest used by pro archers.
The pros will generally have much better form and consistency than the average Joe. The pro will likely have his or her fletchings 100% consistent arrow to arrow, and will have the training, knowledge and discipline to examine all components of the shot (bow, rest, release, arrows, nocks, fletching) before every shot. The average Joe might buy pre-fletched arrows, or even if they fletch their own, if one has the fletching applied slightly differently, or if the fletching gets damaged or the nock gets rotated ever so slightly, you can get interference on the blade rest that you would not get on the drop away.

I have used both, and after experimenting with a blade for several months on an indoor rig, I went back to the same drop away I use on my hungting and 3D rigs.


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

either one is great I shoot both. But a spring stell type has less of a chance of failing to drop because it doesnt. the only problem ive had with one was when the blade came loose and moved but the same thing can happen on a dropaway style rest.but the drop away is great as well the arrow cant fall of the rest when you draw on the side of a hill. but both work great when tuned correctly.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

i have shot both with great success on both types. i now use drop aways on everything. i use the orginal trophy taker short arm style. one reason i did go away from the blade was seemed like i was poking my self or getting lizard bit so to speak all the time lol. i have saw several of the blades get bent when the person hooked them on something and that is one thing you cant do with the rest i am shooting. yes they could break and not fall as fast but highly unlikely. if set up properly they really work well.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Spring Rest vs. Drop-AwayEdit Post.*

One of the top seniors on the national circuit made the comment in another forum here. He is of the opinion that properly set up the drop rest is as good as any spring rest.

And I've had a few spring/lizard tongue rests come into the shop that were broke, but only due to the bow being improperly set up. Yes, springy they may be, but they will take the abuse of a arrow driven down into them. And it's much the same with prong style rests, like a QuikTune 3000. Properly set up the arrow should have little to no pressure on the rest as it leaves. Drive the arrow down and prongs wear.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

I like the spot hogg edge for plain simple and relyable and love the ease of adjustment and tune ablity


----------

